# Importing a car from Qatar to Dubai



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Just trying to clarify for a friend who is relocating back to Dubai in the next month on the best way of getting his car here from Doha

It is a 2008 Toyota Prado and really just wants to understand how much of a headache it will be.

Help appreciated


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

stuartmatthewson said:


> Just trying to clarify for a friend who is relocating back to Dubai in the next month on the best way of getting his car here from Doha
> 
> It is a 2008 Toyota Prado and really just wants to understand how much of a headache it will be.
> 
> Help appreciated


Get a hold of an agent that clears customs. They have all the contacts.Honeslty, that's the best I think.

And since doha is close to dubai and GCC; He should not have any problems.

Grab a hold of an agent and enjoy.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a book called 'Dubai,Red Tape', it clarifies all this kind of stuff.


----------

